# LCol Dr. Bill Ip



## RubberTree (3 Aug 2018)

On behalf of the Surgeon General, Brigadier General Downes/ Au nom du Médecin général, Brigadier-général Downes

(Message bilingue/Bilingual message)

1. It is with great sorrow that I regretfully inform you of the sudden passing of LCol Wang-Chun William (Bill) Ip on 1 August 2018 in Lethbridge, Alberta.

2. LCol Ip was born on 03 July 1976 in Hong Kong, and he joined the Canadian Armed Forces on 23 November 2000 as a Medical Officer. Following his specialization in Internal Medicine, he was posted to 1 Canadian Field Hospital and was based out of Winnipeg, MB.

3. During his nearly 18 year career, LCol Ip deployed on Op IMPACT (Role 2 Erbil), Op ATTENTION, and Op ATHENA. Bill was a skilled and compassionate clinician and will be sorely missed.

4. Funeral arrangements remain to be confirmed and will be communicated as soon as they are known. CWO Geoffroy and I offer our sincere condolences to his family, friends, and colleagues.

(End of English message//Début du texte français)

1. C’est avec grande tristesse que j’ai le regret de vous annoncer le décès du LCol Wang-Chun William(Bill) Ip le 1er aout 2018 in Lethbridge, Alberta.

2. LCol Ip est née le 3 juillet 1976 à Hong Kong et s’est enrôlée dans la Force régulière le 23 novembre 2000 en tant que médecin militaire. A la suite sa spécialisation en médecine interne, il fut mutée à la 1re Hôpital de Campagne tout en travaillant à Winnipeg, MB.

3. Pendant sa carrière de près de 18 ans, le LCol Ip a déployé sur Op IMPACT (Role 2 Erbil), Op ATTENTION, et Op ATHENA. Bill fut un clinicien compétent, avec grande compassion et nous manquera énormément.

4. Les arrangements funéraires demeurent à être confirmés et vous seront communiqués dès que nous serons au courant. Adjuc Geoffroy et moi offrons nos sincères condoléances à sa famille, ses amis, et ses collègues de travail.

For your distribution/Pour votre dissémination,

BGen Andrew Downes, CD, MD

Surgeon General / Commander of Canadian Forces Health Services Group
Canadian Armed Forces


----------



## Starlight1 (5 Aug 2018)

Where did you see this?  Although I already knew about it from personal contacts, have not seen any notice on my BB.  

Regardless, hope he has found peace.


----------



## RubberTree (5 Aug 2018)

The statement was posted on the 1 Canadian Field Hospital Facebook page.


----------

